# HELP! Need to pass a drug test!



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 16, 2015)

hello guys, i have a really good job opportunity and need to pass this Drug Test... I'm 19 and this jobs paying 15 a hr so thats pretty damn good. I need to pass the drug test and need some advice on how it can be done in a short period of time. I last smoked 2 days ago and my drug test is on Thursday.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ive passed this way: get a package of your favorite flavor of jello. Mix it in 32 oz of water and chug it 1-2 hrs before test. You have a 2hr window after its all consumed. Go ahead and drink water all the way up till you drink you jello, start early in the mornin well before test. To feel secure, stop by walmart or a drug store and pick up a over the counter piss test kit, and check before you go to test. It works, Ive smoked that very day even
edit: fore warning, you will have a uncomfortably full bladder for hours...enjoy


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 18, 2015)

P-Sure or Quick Fix.

Warm it up....put a hand warmer around it. wedge that shit right up in your taint!Make sure the temp stays right

Ive passed 3 that way


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

So I couldn't resist my urge to smoke last night and I have 5 days until my drug test. here are the options i'm considering.

Vitamin B Complex
Midol
Aspirin 
Plenty Of Water & Tea & I'll try the jello.

Do you think I will pass in 4 days?


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 19, 2015)

you're doomed; you might have been able to pass with dilution had you not smoked for the week--you need to substitute. good luck.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So I couldn't resist my urge to smoke last night and I have 5 days until my drug test. here are the options i'm considering.
> 
> Vitamin B Complex
> Midol
> ...



you need to stop smoking, unfortunately since it isnt legal everywhere and you really want the job you need to set up your priorities and stop smoking.
good luck i hope you do pass, if you do not, than you will know for next time


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

I weigh 130 pounds and have little to no body fat. Assuming around 10% max. I'm really toned and lift weights everyday. So if i do brutal workouts this week and drink a lot and continue to diet healthy do you think i'll be ok?


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

undercovergrow said:


> you're doomed; you might have been able to pass with dilution had you not smoked for the week--you need to substitute. good luck.


That makes no sense what is 2 days going to do. I have 5 days and i'm pretty sure there is 7 days in a week.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

Just spend the $20 and get what I said in the previous post....

don't argue with me just do it!


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Just spend the $20 and get what I said in the previous post....
> 
> don't argue with me just do it!


No headshops near me carry it. dont have time to order it


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

WHat state do you live in? I find it hard to believe you cant find some Synthetic Urine....WHat about a novelty shop or a sex shop...


----------



## Ganju (Jan 19, 2015)

Find a iv bag have a friend pee in it grab some hand warmers and a thermostat should be good i seen some ppl use hand sanatizer bottles to 

watch a youtube video about it to give u confidence lol


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

Stop smoking now.

Day of test, Carbload, this starts the system storing fat and not metabolising the existing fat that has THC metabolites stored away. So basically chug carbs about 4 hours before the test, and keep it up. Pee once at 1 hour in and then be tested in next 3 hours.


----------



## undercovergrow (Jan 19, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> That makes no sense what is 2 days going to do. I have 5 days and i'm pretty sure there is 7 days in a week.


your original post was friday and you stated you hadn't smoked for two days. you said you had until thursday to take the test--that would have given you at least a week to abstain...


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

Gotta always be prepared man....but sometimes you cant..like my job, they will come to your work and piss ya right htere on the spot. That is why I need to get out of that career. 

Over night some syntetic urine from Japan


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Stop smoking now.
> 
> Day of test, Carbload, this starts the system storing fat and not metabolising the existing fat that has THC metabolites stored away. So basically chug carbs about 4 hours before the test, and keep it up. Pee once at 1 hour in and then be tested in next 3 hours.


Thanks I will add this to the list of things I will be doing. Here is what I have for the drug test.

Creatine Supplements (To Mask Excessive Liquid Intake)
Tums (For Specific Gravity)
Aspirin (For EMIT Interference)
Certo Pectin (the toxins bind to your fat cells, your fat cells bind to the bile, and the bile binds to the pectin, which can’t be released through urine.)

If I had done my research and maintain my freakishly un-human workout routine you think I'll be ok? My body fat percent is below 10%


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

Note: Test facility will likely be Labcorp or Quest Diagnostics


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

Also note, I put 10 to 1 odds you'll test hot.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Also note, I put 10 to 1 odds you'll test hot.


What do u mean? You think i'll fail?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> What do u mean? You think i'll fail?


Just tossing in my bet. Odds are against you so use my bet as incentive to prove me incorrect in my assumption. Then I am a win / win


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

Guess we'll find out right haha.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

WHat kind of job is this , if you dont mind sharing


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

Its a Orbital Welding prep position. Making measurements and programming the K tools to make precise cuts and welds.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, at least it isnt a DOT


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Guess we'll find out right haha.


Nanograms suck


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Nanograms suck


Invading ones own right to smoke marijuana sucks

Army test down to 15 NG I think


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Invading ones own right to smoke marijuana sucks
> 
> Army test down to 15 NG I think


4 nano grams on colorado paper.., the standards allow one to test positive after many weeks of heavy use.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

heck with as much weed as is growing in Colorado right now I would imagine just about everybody would test positive from contact lmao.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> 4 nano grams on colorado paper.., the standards allow one to test positive after many weeks of heavy use.


I would hate to see how long it takes for me to clean out


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> I would hate to see how long it takes for me to clean out


Probably best measured in light years for me.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Probably best measured in light years for me.



Im actually scared to loose my job because of it. Been lucky so far


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Im actually scared to loose my job because of it. Been lucky so far


Well one has to weigh risks, rewards, penalties and their own overall concept of what feeedom means. In the end, we all come up with some form of existence.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

What if I get my mom to give me her piss too is that a safer route you think?


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 19, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> What if I get my mom to give me her piss too is that a safer route you think?


Is she pregnant?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Is she pregnant?



Yeah she is.


DOnt ask how I know


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Jan 19, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> Yeah she is.
> 
> 
> DOnt ask how I know


Lol gotta love the humor but no she isn't in fact she's very close to not being able to get pregnant. So with that said can i collect a sample from her right before the test and use handwarmers to maintain the temperature?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 19, 2015)

You can go to wal mart or a wal greens and get empty travel bottles...they are around 3 FL OZ I think...get a hand warmer and a strong rubber band...id get a temp strip too


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 20, 2015)

Get a rubber glove have her piss in it and hide a pin in your clothes so you can poke a hole in the glove. You want to tape the glove to the inside of your underwear so it stays body temp. IMO that's the only way your going to pass.


----------



## bravedave (Jan 20, 2015)

If you do have such a low body fat measurement you can clean up in a couple weeks. I get tested all the time, but luckily all the testing facilities around here are difficult to get into in a week. So, I generally have a couple weeks to clean up. I have a supply of test kits...so I quit and after a week I start testing every other day until clean. Usually right around 2 weeks. Being 240lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal with very little fat is key. Fattys take sometimes more than a month. One test out of probably a dozen in the last decade had me still dirty so faked a car problem and rescheduled... Something you should consider... You know...after you get over the willpower problem.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Get a rubber glove have her piss in it and hide a pin in your clothes so you can poke a hole in the glove. You want to tape the glove to the inside of your underwear so it stays body temp. IMO that's the only way your going to pass.



I laughed hard!


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 11, 2015)

@TheTrippyHippie did you pass?


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 11, 2015)

So I had my third day at work and I have a synthetic solution by QuickFix. I still didn't take a drug test and the token expires on Friday. I heard that they dont really make you go if it expires and you're already working. I went in blazed (third day was today, the process took way longer than I anticipated) and I actually did much better high haha. I love the job and get good OT.


----------



## BiggRay (Apr 26, 2015)

I was just freaking out over passing my drug test last week and was looking all over this forum and figured I should share my story to help others in my situation:

A little over 2 months ago I was offered a job upon completion of a drug test that they would send me in the mail at any point from then until my start date (3 months). Keep in mind I am a female at 5'6", weigh 125 lbs and I smoke a good amount of weed on a daily basis I didn't smoke for almost 2 months and went to Quest Diagnostics to take my drug screening on April 16. I knew I was 100% going to pass so immediately after I started burning it down and 5 days later (APRIL FUCKING 21ST) I get a call at 8am telling me that my pee was too diluted and that I have to retake the drug test. I was able to get the drug screening postponed for 13 days so I started freaking out trying to find the best way to detox. Now, after 5 days, I passed 2 different home drug tests with 8 days left until the real one! This is how I did it:

1. I FREAKED OUT - I swear when I say I researched everything and anything about THC/drug screenings/Quest Diagnostics. 

2. I drank so much water that I felt as if I had to pee every 20 minutes. Once my water bottle was empty, I refilled it and kept the process going. I drank only water - nothing else.

3. I took an insane amount of vitamins/supplements that definitely aren't good to take in such large amounts but hey, this job is a HUGE deal to me. Specifically, I went to CVS and bought Niacin, B12, B6, Biotin, Cranberry Pills, Garlic, Green Tea Extract, L-Carnitine, and Metamucil and took the recommended dose for each. 

4. I went out and bought a TON of organic vegetables and refrained from eating any fatty foods.

5. I meant to work out a lot more than I did because THC is stored in your fat but my time was limited. But when I did workout, it was extreme. I had my boyfriend saran wrap my entire body and I dressed in all sweats before running outside. After about only 15-20 around the track, I was dripping in sweat and had to go inside to shower. One time I was too embarrassed to run outside in full sweats (its really hot where I live), so I sat in the car with the heat on full blast with a bottle of water until I felt that I sweat about the same as I did when I ran. 

And voila!!! 5 days later I took an at-home drug test and although somewhat faint, the line that designated my urine negative of THC appeared!!!! I have taken one more (a different brand) since then and will continue to drink tons of water until my drug test. I still have 8 days to go so hopefully my pee doesn't come back diluted this time!! I hope this helps!


----------



## IIGHOSTII (Apr 26, 2015)

If u have a GMC near you they have a detox supplement in liquid form. I recently had to take a drug test for the court system and I used this stuff. I drank it 2hours before I took the test and passed it no problem. It cost $60 but well worth it. 
http://www.gnc.com/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-10854443dt.jpg


----------



## quit_sweating (Aug 10, 2015)

I have been panicking for 5 days and my results just came in and I PASSED. Back Story..Im in the Military (couple more months and I'm out, so for all you haters that got something to say about soldiers smoking...I wont lose any sleep over your ignorant comments  ) So anyways, I had a surprise drug test come up the day after I smoked. I had about an hour notice so I went to the local smoke shop and bought P-sure. I've never used synthetic urine before but it was my only option. I stopped at a local gas station on the way back, popped it in their microwave for 10 seconds, and went to the dreaded drug test. Let me tell you pulling off a UA under direct supervision and with synthetic urine is difficult but do-able. I thought for sure I was screwed because it's the military...they have all the state of the art equipment. After days of researching their labs I found out that first they perform an immunoassay test and if that test gives positive result then they do a Gas Chromatography test. They check specific gravity, PH balance, EVERYTHING. I was STRESSING to say the least but P-sure is freaking my saving grace!!!!! I still can't believe it worked but I am so glad it did. This is a complete legit, truthful story so everyone out there panicking breathe easy. Just follow the directions that come with it, keep it correct temp and you'll be ok.


----------



## zmister (Mar 2, 2020)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> hello guys, i have a really good job opportunity and need to pass this Drug Test... I'm 19 and this jobs paying 15 a hr so thats pretty damn good. I need to pass the drug test and need some advice on how it can be done in a short period of time. I last smoked 2 days ago and my drug test is on Thursday.


 I need to pass a drug test tmrw or the next day what should i do


----------



## spek9 (Mar 3, 2020)

zmister said:


> I need to pass a drug test tmrw or the next day what should i do


Panic?

Seriously, when did you find out about the test? When was the last time you used?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2020)

Wives tales and urban legends are all I know. What works I don't know of any other than don't do drugs. Best of luck today.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2020)

zmister said:


> I need to pass a drug test tmrw or the next day what should i do


So don't leave us in suspense...What happened?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

The person you are trying to reach is unavailable. Please try back later.


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 10, 2020)

Wow it's crazy you Americans have to constantly be drug-screened. That's nuts!

I've never had a drug screening ever done in Canada. Never even heard of such a thing from anyone. Seems like an invasion of privacy to us Canadians.

_"There's no place for the state in the bedrooms of the nation."_ - Pierre Trudeau, 1968
Trudeau goes on to say _"what's done in private between adults doesn't concern the Criminal Code."_

My god, you Americans have no privacy. Talk about living in a free country. When your career invades your privacy so much they have to know what you do in private, I don't know if that's called freedom.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 11, 2020)

pr3tti said:


> I've never had a drug screening ever done in Canada.


Me neither. Criminal background checks? Yep. Security clearance? Yep. Drug testing? Never.

Not only have I never been tested, it hasn't once come up in conversation or requirements.

I have however qualified for contracts in the USA, and many required drug testing, to which I refuse to do. Not because I'd have tested positive for cannabis use, but because that's private information. Of course, I immediately disqualified myself for these contracts when I refused the testing.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 12, 2020)

Help i need to pass a drug test!!! It's tomorrow!

I found out about it a month ago. But i didn't stop smoking til yesterday!

I will be ok right!?!?!?


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 12, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Help i need to pass a drug test!!! It's tomorrow!
> 
> I found out about it a month ago. But i didn't stop smoking til yesterday!
> 
> I will be ok right!?!?!?


You just need to flush with Florakleen.


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve done many drug tests on short notice in Canada. It depends what you do. I’ve also passed the day after smoking (was a puff or two a day at the time) just by drinking green tea/water and diluting my pee.

They would constantly try and make me wait in the office and retest without drinking water for hours. I would tell them that health Canada advises 8 cups per day of water and my next one is coming up. They let it go every time. See, you have the right to drink water, and they don’t know how to handle that one.

I know a pilot on a major passenger airline that smokes that synthetic k2 shit because they test for herb. It’s almost killed him a couple times. People do some fucked up stuff for their jobs.


----------



## Kikismokes (Apr 29, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Help i need to pass a drug test!!! It's tomorrow!
> 
> I found out about it a month ago. But i didn't stop smoking til yesterday!
> 
> I will be ok right!?!?!?


My ex-husband used to drink 2 packages of Certo jelly from the grocery store with a gallon of water. He passed every test throughout his military career this way. It didn't work for me. 

I always use the GNC 2-day cleanse that costs $40. Works like a charm, but unfortunately you don't have the 2 days before the test. I also used it for my life insurance physical and received the best rating for my policy.


----------

